# What to do with used CT scanner?



## azxcwe (Feb 17, 2012)

Howdy everyone, first post ever!

I recently bought a CT scanner in an auction as was hoping to sell the unit as a whole but that doesnt seem to likely anymore as medical equipment seems to get updated and faster everyday. I was wondering if anyone knows if there are precious metals that can be salvaged out of the machine or if it would be better to scrap the item as a whole. It is a 1995 Siemens somatom AR.HP Spiral. Lemme know if anyone has any advice. Thanks.


----------



## element47 (Feb 17, 2012)

If it were me, I'd build a freekin' time machine outta that, go back to a time when gold was $400-$450, buy a whole load of it, and bring it back.


----------



## ericrm (Feb 17, 2012)

if i can ask,how much did you pay for it?


----------



## azxcwe (Feb 17, 2012)

I paid 215 after all fees in the auction and I have spent about 178 in keeping it in storage for the past couple of months. So, i'm into it for just under 400 so far.


----------



## Smack (Feb 17, 2012)

You should someone who would know more about other countries that might need something like this. Can't think of what it's called when you go help in another country....hmm brain fart.


----------



## ericrm (Feb 17, 2012)

was it in working order?


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 18, 2012)

How about a vet hospital/practice? Seems if it works on human mammalia....

There is sure to be _some_ PM's, but to yields, I dunno. Seems to me there would also be some serious copper in it.

Cheers,


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 18, 2012)

Smack said:


> You should someone who would know more about other countries that might need something like this. Can't think of what it's called when you go help in another country....hmm brain fart.



I like your thinking!

Maybe Mercy Ships, Doctors without borders, or the Operation Smile folks might know of some need, whether in their own organization, or some specific country. There are several other Red Cross affiliated non-governmental organizations (NGOs) that might also know of some medical use/need.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## oldgoldman (Feb 18, 2012)

The cover is most likely fiberglass .. trash. The monitors .. trash. The computer with it may have some resale value depending on software options installed
The PDUs will have a healthy copper transformer in them. The CT itself will have massive aluminum frame on a steel base once it is completely stripped. The XR tube may have some value if it is not the original tube and has been replaced in the last 2 years. The detector can also have potential value. The slip ring which is the big round circles you see in the picture may have some silver over Cu .. but the brushes may have cadmium. Sooo unless you sell parts and pieces of it, you won't recover your $400 in materials alone. Not to mention that it weighs 3000+ lbs and you'll need an over head crane or forklift to stabilize it as it comes apart.


----------

